# Probleme mit HP Photosmart D7260 ...



## Geronimo:) (18. Januar 2010)

Hi,

also meine Computerprobleme scheinen im Moment nicht abzureisen. 

Ich hab mit einen nagelneuen Photosmart D7260 gekauft. Das ist zwar nicht mehr das neueste Modell, aber er hat in diversen Test ganz gut abgeschnitten. Daher habe ich zugeschlagen.

Das Problem ist das Schriftbild.
Egal was ich für DIN-A4 Papier einlege, die Buchstaben werden fast alle mehr oder weniger Ausgefranst dargestellt.
Ich hab mir sogar extra noch original HP Papier (HP All-in-One Printing Nr. CHP712) das für den Photosmart D7260 freigegeben ist besorgt, mit dem Ergebnis, das die Buchstaben immer noch ausfransen.

Reiner Photodruck klappt übrigens gut, auch auf Normal-Papier. Dort sind keine Auffälligkeiten zu entdecken. Nur bei reinem Textdruck. grrrrr

Nach jetzt stundenlangem Probieren mit den Einstellungen im Druckermenue hat sich das Schriftbild zwar etwas verbessert. 
Aber zufrieden bin ich noch nicht.
Nach dem ich die Tintenmenge auf gering gestellt habe, sieht es z.B. schon viel besser aus. Aber eben noch nicht optimal.

Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere ja noch eine Papiersorte empfehlen, mit der es mit dem D7260 besser klappt, oder ihr habt noch eine Idee zu den vielen Einstellungen, die man im Druckermenue treffen kann.
Ach ja, Tintenreinigung und Ausrichten des Druckkopfes habe ich schon erledigt. Ohne Verbesserung. 

Geronimo
...


----------



## Geronimo:) (1. Februar 2010)

Also, ich kann gar nicht verstehen, das Niemand Probleme mit seinem Photosmart hat. Habe ich ein Montagsgerät gekauft?  
Es haben doch bestimmt schon noch ein paar mehr Leutchen Probleme mit dem Schriftbild gehabt? Oder? 

Geronimo
...


----------



## Daniel84 (25. Februar 2010)

Hi,
nimm mal die Druckerpatrone Deskjet F4210 raus und reinige sie mir warmen Wasser und nachher leicht mit Spiritus. Die HP´s haben öfter mal Probleme mit der Tintenmenge. Wenn einmal zu viel Tinte am Kopf war sollte man auf jeden fall reinigen.

Gruß


----------



## Geronimo:) (25. Februar 2010)

Hi Daniel84,

ich hab keinen Deskjet F 4210. 
Sondern einen Photosmart D7260.
Dafür benötige ich Farbpatronen mit der Nr. 363 oder 363 XL.

Zu meinem Problem muß ich sagen, das es inzwischen besser geworden ist.
Ich hab bei den Druckeinstellungen noch etwas probiert und auch die Reinigung noch mal laufen lassen.
Außerdem habe ich mit dem Drucker in letzter Zeit sehr viel gedruckt.
Und inzwischen sind beim Ausdruck kaum noch Farbverläufe zu erkennen.
Es ist immer noch nicht optimal. Aber wir Arbeiten noch dran. 
Die schwarze Patrone einmal ausbauen und zu reinigen, ist sicher noch eine Idee. 
Das werd ich mir noch näher anschauen. 

Geronimo
...


----------

